# ***OFFICIAL*** Chuck Liddell vs. Rich Franklin Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Chuck Liddell facing Rich Franklin in this thread. All threads made about this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I'm gonna give it to Liddell. His chin isn't what it used to be but I don't see Franklin having the KO power to put him out. And if Franklin can't KO Liddel, he'll eventually eat a patented Liddel overhand and that'll be all folks. At least that's my opinion...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is all about how Liddell fights. Rich has the striking, clinch work and wrestling to beat him now. But if Liddell comes in sharp and ready to fight I think he'll catch Rich early in the second. If not I've got Rich by UD.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

no way lidell is winning this, I would casterate my self with rusty pliers if he does.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> no way lidell is winning this, I would casterate my self with rusty pliers if he does.


I demand video proof of this after Liddell wins.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I demand video proof of this after Liddell wins.


perv.


----------



## RAM32 (Jun 3, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> no way lidell is winning this, I would casterate my self with rusty pliers if he does.


im going to pm you when he does with to see if your actually gonnna go through with it hahah


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm going with Franklin, although I like them both.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

RAM32 said:


> im going to pm you when he does with to see if your actually gonnna go through with it hahah


I am a vidiographer, I know how to do special FX, so video proof won't confirm anything...


----------



## RAM32 (Jun 3, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> I am a vidiographer, I know how to do special FX, so video proof won't confirm anything...


oh thats not something i would like to see anyways


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> I am a vidiographer, I know how to do special FX, so video proof won't confirm anything...


You can't even spell "videographer", much less, do I actually believe you are one.


----------



## RAM32 (Jun 3, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> You can't even spell "videographer", much less, do I actually believe you are one.


lmao ouch


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Chuck has got this. If Chuck fights smart, he will win. But if he only goes out and looks for the KO then it's a 50-50 chance. I know for sure it will be a great fight though.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rich will probably win this. Chuck is washed up and way too predictable now.


----------



## ICEMANWC117 (Apr 10, 2008)

I wouldn't go as far as to say hes washed up yeah hes old chins not as good but the time hes taken off and couldve helped but if chuck comes in with the right head i believe he will walk away with the W


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

chuck can win this, franklin is good all around so chuck should work his jab, keep the hands up and look to take him down ftw


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rick Franklin by UD. Franklin is well rounded and he is the type of fighter that wins decisions. Chuck may tag Franklin and finish him with GnP, but I'm giving the edge to Rich. He knows what Liddell does, and he is gonna be very careful not to walk into that overhand right. Chuck is getting old and he might gas in the last round if the fight is high paced.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

*Franklin doesn't know what to expect from Liddell*



> I like Chuck. He’s a good guy. I doubt he’s going to, just based on his Dancing With the Stars performance, just mesmerize me with some of his moves. The thing is, in this sport, it’s kinda crazy because you’re expected to take three or four fights a year in mixed martial arts, but when you look at the top level boxers, often times boxers have anywhere from six to twelve months between fights. It’s a normal thing for that to happen. For myself particularly, I’ve had nine months since my last fight and if I was a top-level professional boxer, it wouldn’t be so abnormal but in this sport people are like, whoa what do you think about ring rust. In Chuck’s case, he’s had 14 months off. I don’t know if that’s going to be a factor or anything like that but he looked to be in the best shape I’ve ever seen him in when I saw him recently. I heard he hired a new wrestling coach so as far as getting a gauge on this fight, I’m not really sure what his game plan will be coming in. I don’t know if were gonna see the same Chuck we normally see or if he’s gonna try to switch things up and look to take me down or what his game plan will be.



Source: http://www.mmamania.com/2010/6/7/1505370/ufc-115-rich-franklin-doesnt-know

Is it just me or does he sound like he's psyching himself out?


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I think that Chuck will slowly circle and look to counter punch. Just a guess.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Redrum said:


> I think that Chuck will slowly circle and look to counter punch. Just a guess.


I'm not so sure Chuck will try anything as drastic as you suggest. I expect him to stick to his bread and butter cappoeira.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I have had this feeling for a while now that Liddell is going to show us something this fight. I think Liddell has done a lot of thinking the last little while and knows that fighting is what he does best and that he needs to keep doing it but in order to keep doing it he has to evolve as a fighter. I wouldn't be surprised if Liddell works some more kicks into his game or goes for takedowns. I think he wants this bad and is going to do what he needs to do. 

If I were Franklin I would be psyching myself out. Even if Liddell just came in and tried to just land his big right hand I think this is a tough match up for Franklin to win. Imo he has to survive for 15 minutes and score more points or else he is going to lose this fight. Liddell has a size and reach advantage, it is going to be a tough dangerous night for Franklin especially if Liddell is as ready and motivated as he looks to be.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just hope Chuck doesn't try to make this a wrestling match.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

My money is on Chuck coming in with the same game plan. He has years of offensive striking as his bread & butter, it's what comes natural. One camp of trying something new won't have much effect. Even if he opens with offensive wrestling, once he gets tired he'll resort back to his roots. Which is offensive striking and defensive wrestling.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Franklin expects from Chuck a weak chin! 
I think it's gonna be an interesting fight: either it ends fast or it goes the distance.
I don't expet anything drastic from both fighters, reguarding a change in their styles.
I think Franklin takes this. And i hope he takes this. Nothing against Chuck. I was prepared for Chuck whooping Tito's ass, but now i have to go with Franklin.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Chuck is a counter-fighter, and I believe Franklin will use his accuracy and outstrike him. Frankin will not make a mistake, and if he does, Chuck will fail to capitalize.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Chuck will fight similar to how he did for Wanderlei Silva...strike for the round, if it's close, take it down towards the end of the round to seal the round.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Chuck is a counter-fighter, and I believe Franklin will use his accuracy and outstrike him. Frankin will not make a mistake, and if he does, Chuck will fail to capitalize.


I'm as big a supporter of Franklin as anyone and Hendo couldn't capitalize with his big right hand.

I can't rule Chuck out though - when I look at what these two guys are seemingly fighting for and how they train and their mentality in the Octagon - Franklin is fighting out his contract, collecting paychecks, being the company man. While Chuck thinks he's going to fight his way to the LHW championship again.

Franklin should be the rightful favorite fighter, but mentally I give the edge to Chuck.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Should be a walk in the park for Franklin. He's far more closer to the peak of his career than Chuck.

Chuck's been getting KO'd by strong wind lately...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Should be a walk in the park for Franklin. He's far more closer to the peak of his career than Chuck.
> 
> Chuck's been getting KO'd by strong wind lately...


Strong wind?

1st, 3rd and 4th best LHWs in the world... Franklin doesn't have near the power of any of those guys. Nor the striking speed which is what gave Liddell problems.

Look at their recent fights, both Liddell and Franklin fought W.Silva lately. Liddell's performance was more impressive then Franklin's. Then Belfort who is somewhat similar to Liddell knocked Franklin out.

The only way Franklin is going to win this is if he outpoints Liddell for 15 minutes and I don't see it happening.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Strong wind?
> 
> 1st, 3rd and 4th best LHWs in the world... Franklin doesn't have near the power of any of those guys. Nor the striking speed which is what gave Liddell problems.
> 
> ...


I really think Franklin can outpoint Chuck, I think he can use leg kicks and mix it up with accurate punches and maybie a takedown or two. I like Chuck but I'm almost inclined to only give him a punchers chance here.

Ace is much more well rounded,closer to his prime, faster and more technical in everything but counter punching.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't Chuck will surprise us with something totally unexpected like constantly taking Franklin down and pounding him there (ala classical Ortiz and Hughes) with absolutely no attempts to finish the fight standing. His wrestling skills are very good. I expect Chuck doing what he always tries to, keep it standing and try to knock Franklin out, if this tactics fails to have any impact, Chuck will try to take Franklin down a few times, just to score some points. I still doubt that we'll see a knockout from any of these guys. Liddell via UD/SD but it's probably gonna be very close anyway.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

Despite being flash KO'd by a faster more explosive Vitor Belfort, Franklin looked impressive against Wand and henderson (a fight I thought he won) in recent fights. Before that, he dominated lutter and a game Hamill. More importantly, I think Ace has progressed as a fighter since his loses to Silva.

Chuck has been viciously knocked out in his last two fights... granted, against top competition... He also hasn't fought since April last year... His last win was against Wand in 07 after losing twice in a row.... During his break, he retired and spent his time doing appearances like "Dancing with the Stars"... I think age, ring rust, and overall damage taken throughout the years are all too much to over compensate. My question is, at what point can we say Chuck is done? Well atleast done in terms of top level UFC competition.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Strong wind?
> 
> 1st, 3rd and 4th best LHWs in the world... Franklin doesn't have near the power of any of those guys. Nor the striking speed which is what gave Liddell problems.
> 
> ...


Franklin against W. Silva was very impressive. I wouldn't give Chuck the automatic edge from that. Franklin got caught to the back of the head by Belfort. Thats the only guy besides Machida / A. Silva to knock Franklin out. Franklin is more well rounded and outclasses Chuck in just about every area except KO power and TDD.

The fact is Franklin is still near his prime and still one of the top middleweights in the world. Chuck seems like his days are passing.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Inkdot said:


> I really think Franklin can outpoint Chuck, I think he can use leg kicks and mix it up with accurate punches and maybie a takedown or two. I like Chuck but I'm almost inclined to only give him a punchers chance here.
> 
> Ace is much more well rounded,closer to his prime, faster and more technical in everything but counter punching.


Is Franklin really that more well rounded and closer to his prime etc? What are we basing this off of? Losing a close decision to Henderson because he was outwrestled? Losing to the top fighters he has fought in the past couple years? 

I love Franklin, he did a lot for this sport and for the UFC but he was a decent fighter in a fairly lackluster time(similar to Liddell. 

The only difference over the past couple years imo is that Liddell fought and lost to the best in the division while Franklin got a couple more wins over B level fighters in Hamill and Lutter(who were both good matchups for him, somewhat good wrestling but bad stand up and not dangerous on the ground). Had he of fought Marquardt and Sonnen then he would likely have 2 more losses in his own division.

Now he is moving up a division to fight a dangerous opponent who is not washed up like many think him to be. Sure he may be a tiny bit slower but it isn't that much. Rashad, Shogun and Rampage are just better then him like Silva, Belfort, Henderson(controversial though) and likely Marquardt and Sonnen are better then Franklin at MW.

He might be able to pull it off but I definitely wouldn't want to be in his shoes fighting a very hungry Liddell.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Then Belfort who is somewhat similar to Liddell knocked Franklin out.


I think it is quite a stretch to compare Belfort with Liddell at this point in his career. A better comparison would be Belfort now and Liddell 3-5 years ago. 

I respect Liddell and I think he still have some game. He would be a solid mid level gate keeper. I think people are really sleeping on Franklin though. IMO, he beat both Wand and Hendo. The guy sticks and move so well. He has made some good adjustments since his losses to the Spider. I just think at this point in their career, Ace is on a different level than Chuck. I see Ace winning a convincing 30-27 UD.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

420atalon said:


> The only difference over the past couple years imo is that Liddell fought and lost to the best in the division while Franklin got a couple more wins over B level fighters in Hamill and Lutter(who were both good matchups for him, somewhat good wrestling but bad stand up and not dangerous on the ground). Had he of fought Marquardt and Sonnen then he would likely have 2 more losses in his own division.


At this point I would say Chuck would lose convincingly to Marquardt and Sonnen. I would even give Hamill even money or slight underdog against Chuck.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

So since chuck got caught by father time he forgot how to strike? seriously, the stuff on forums. Chuck might be older, he might be a bit slower, but by no means is he going to be outclassed by franklin.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

tlilly said:


> I think it is quite a stretch to compare Belfort with Liddell at this point in his career. A better comparison would be Belfort now and Liddell 3-5 years ago.


Belfort is so overrated now... All because he knocked out Franklin and the UFC needs a striker to feed to Silva... 

Belfort is not better then he was 5 years ago when he lost to Couture, Oritz, Overeem, Henderson and oh yeah Liddell... He hasn't progressed at all as a fighter in that time... He has quick hands and is dangerous but a great fighter he is not. If Liddell is past his prime now then Belfort was 5 years ago...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

tlilly said:


> Despite being flash KO'd by a faster more explosive Vitor Belfort, Franklin looked impressive against Wand and henderson (a fight I thought he won) in recent fights. Before that, he dominated lutter and a game Hamill. More importantly, I think Ace has progressed as a fighter since his loses to Silva.
> 
> Chuck has been viciously knocked out in his last two fights... granted, against top competition... He also hasn't fought since April last year... His last win was against Wand in 07 after losing twice in a row.... During his break, he retired and spent his time doing appearances like "Dancing with the Stars"... I think age, ring rust, and overall damage taken throughout the years are all too much to over compensate. *My question is, at what point can we say Chuck is done? Well atleast done in terms of top level UFC competition*.


I think that's the biggest question. He's proven he is a tremendous coach and can train guys like no other. I have Liddell winning this one, but I don't think he has a snowball's chance of climbing back to Contender status. But I have to ask myself, and anyone else, If you were Liddell could you admit you weren't going to be able to do it again?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Belfort is so overrated now... All because he knocked out Franklin and the UFC needs a striker to feed to Silva...
> 
> Belfort is not better then he was 5 years ago when he lost to Couture, Oritz, Overeem, Henderson and oh yeah Liddell... He hasn't progressed at all as a fighter in that time... He has quick hands and is dangerous but a great fighter he is not. If Liddell is past his prime now then Belfort was 5 years ago...




Knockin out Franklin aint easy.

It's hard to judge Belfort. He seems to be more focused than ever. He had a lot of personal issues facing him the last time he was fighting. I think he's finally pulling it all together.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> But I have to ask myself, and anyone else, If you were Liddell could you admit you weren't going to be able to do it again?


Oh def not, If he has made up his mind to compete, he should never question himself. But as a fan, I think its fair to question his abilities after going 1-4 in his last 5 fights. He fought some tough guys, but 1-4 is still 1-4... He's also fighting a game opponent in Franklin. At least we know franklin doesn't have KO power.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

tlilly said:


> My question is, at what point can we say Chuck is done? Well atleast done in terms of top level UFC competition.


I think if he loses this fight convincingly even if it's just a UD, if it's a one sided fight he has to call it quits. No offense to Rich Franklin, but if you get handled by him then you're not going to compete at a high level in the UFC anymore and I don't want Chuck to hang around fighting cans at the bottom of the division until some up and comer puts him to sleep. It would just be too sad.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Chuck liddell is th most interesting man in MMA. Can he? Cant he? should he? will he? all gets answered on fight night. cant wait.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rich will use Jardines' gameplan and use leg kicks to keep Chuck off balance. Rich has been in there with alot of good strikers, at this point in his career Chuck shouldnt be much trouble for him. Rich will find his range in the 2nd round and pick apart Chuck the 2nd and 3rd and either finish him late or win a UD.


----------



## ICEMANWC117 (Apr 10, 2008)

i think that rich will go in their underestimating chuck because of chucks last fights but he will gets surprised and hopefully put to sleep he also needs to use his wrestling if he plans to beat a fighter like Franklin:eek02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck is in incredible shape. No more bud light it seems.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

ICEMANWC117 said:


> i think that rich will go in their underestimating chuck because of chucks last fights but he will gets surprised and hopefully put to sleep he also needs to use his wrestling if he plans to beat a fighter like Franklin:eek02:


Wrong. Franklin didn't plan for a weakened slowed down Wanderlei and he went in there and beat him. Rich is smart and knows that he needs to prepare for a still dangerous Chuck.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

jdun11 said:


> Rich will use Jardines' gameplan and use leg kicks to keep Chuck off balance. Rich has been in there with alot of good strikers, at this point in his career Chuck shouldnt be much trouble for him. Rich will find his range in the 2nd round and pick apart Chuck the 2nd and 3rd and either finish him late or win a UD.


Thats not jardines gameplan, theres no "PUNCH ME IN THE FACE UNTIL I GO UNCONCIOUS" in it, this' forrest's gameplan.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I think Ace got this by UD or maybie even submission (Wild guess? I know!).

Ace is more well rounded, and present too many problems to Chuck. He is also I think more crafty and fight smarter. Chuck always comes in and does the same thing and its not been working too good for him lately since he is 1-4 in his last five.


Hell I got alot of respect for Chucky, hope he pulls it off but my mind says Ace got this, my heart wants Chuck to win though.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll watch any fight, but this one has no appeal to me for some reason.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Probably because Franklin will want to pick him apart, and Chuck will be forced to stalk him the whole time.


----------



## ICEMANWC117 (Apr 10, 2008)

if you watch that fight you can tell he didnt exactly train for the scary wanderlia we all knew in pride not saying ur wrong but i think hes overlooking chuck


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I love both guys. But I'm rooting for chuck.


----------



## sneakybadness (Jul 24, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> I am a vidiographer, I know how to do special FX, so video proof won't confirm anything...


hey a real man keeps his word...:thumb02:


----------



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't see Chuck having any chance of winning this fight, he's not the kind of striker Belfort is, he's way too predictable, old and slow. He's gonna have no gameplan for this fight except going for the overhand right and Franklin is gonna pick him apart and it's going to look a lot like UFC 99. Franklin is one of the most underrated fighters in the UFC with only losing to Silva, Machida, Belfort and Henderson (which he should of won).


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Is anyone amped to see this card?

I'm trying to hype myself up to watch it at the bar or theater, but my motivation to watch it is not that great. 

I guess it's better than watching the WNBA or surfing the 'net?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

TEveMar-Go! said:


> I don't see Chuck having any chance of winning this fight, he's not the kind of striker Belfort is, he's way too predictable, old and slow. He's gonna have no gameplan for this fight except going for the overhand right and Franklin is gonna pick him apart and it's going to look a lot like UFC 99. Franklin is one of the most underrated fighters in the UFC with only losing to Silva, Machida, Belfort and Henderson (which he should of won).


You know I was going to post as similar response. Franklin has actually fought the best of the best. Forgot about Hendo. He's very unassuming. If he fights the right game plan he can pull the decision for sure. I think it can go two ways; Chuck catches him or it's a three round war. Hope the latter...so both can leave the Octagon with their dignity intact. 

I think Chuck might pull it with his renewed conditioning program. Franklin doesn't have the KO power of Shogun or Rampage which means he's going to throw a variety of attacks especially his left kick to the body of Chucks.


----------



## rampager (Jun 11, 2010)

chuck's the man!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

All Chuck needs to do is swarm Franklin against the cage!

GOO CHUCK!!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

To me, chuck needs to swing with wild abandoned, no stalking, and no pacing. If he stalks and walks Franklin down, Franklin will pick him apart all night and win a UD.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*Who's Got Better Kicks??*

CHUCK OR FRANKLIN? ITS HARD TO SAY AS I HAVE WATCHED QUITE A FEW FIGHTS FROM BOTH.. 





SORRY FOR THE CAPS MY KEYBOARD IS SMOKED.raise01:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Better? I'm not sure...but I'd say by far Franklin makes more use of them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Franklin is definitely the more well rounded fighter, but I still think that Liddell could score a win here. He just needs to pressure Franklin, and not allow Franklin to sit back and pick his shots.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Franklin isnt known for power punches, so i guess if he KO's Chuck its safe to say that The Iceman can no longer take a punch.

Franklin is one of my MMA idols (other is Randy Couture) but i respect Chuck a whole lot.* I think Liddell takes this one*. Franklin is a southpaw, and the best weapon vs a southpaw is a vicious right hand!

Really looking forward to this fight!

A little OT but Chucks girl has a cracking rack! Win or lose he'll be resting his head in a nice place post-fight! :thumb02:


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

if anyone has an online stream planned or something PLEASE PM ME

can't miss this and I don't have funds... "cries"


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

"Chuck's got that look in his eye"

Are Rogan or Golberg gonna say it?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, Liddell really slurring a lot!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Now that the awesomeness of CroCop/Barry is over... that's going to be hard as **** to follow.


EDIT: CUCKS GUT IS BACK!


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Who won?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bill Mahood is judging? WTF?


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

sicc said:


> Who won?


Anderson Silva came in the ring and knocked them both out. He said he wants to put his name in for the LHW belt.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Barely any ovation for "the most popular fighter in UFC history"

Cro Cop got louder cheers than him...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Chuck throwing kicks wtf!? HAHA


EDIT: AND NOW A TAKE DOWN!??!!?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Bill Mahood is judging? WTF?


LOL


I hope we don't need him


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Chuck is cut and bleeding good


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh My ******* God!!!!!!! Epic!!!!

Holy Shit That Was Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

What was that?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

No freaking way. Liddell was looking great


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

LMAO! Again, easy money.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh god chuck ko'd


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Joe Rogan said wow about 9 times there..
Wow indeed. 

Good job Franklin..
Bye bye Chuck.. Thanks for the memoriesraise01:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry everybody  ...... I take no joy in this win.



chucky.... you should have saved it for the 2nd round..  I am sorry




awwwww **** the camera just showed the second he came around and realized what happened... ughhh


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssss briliant card !


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

GAME OVER! Good Night Chuck!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

didn't even look like a big punch'


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Acc1042 said:


> What was that?


110% AWESOME! Right handed KO from Rich. Caught Chuck coming in and landed right on his chin. 


And holy shit he just said...

wait

HE JUST SHOWED HIS ARM IS BROKEN! 


OH MAN THAT'S HAGGARD!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

420atalon said:


> No freaking way. Liddell was looking great


i know I thought Rich was going down in 2


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

best UFC since 100, shogun winning is close, but this card was fun.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Much respect to Frankin, to ko Chuck with a broken arm!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck lose a tooth?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Glass jaw is all you can say about that right hand punch to Chuck. Shame though because he won that first round he should have saved it.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

deanmzi said:


> didn't even look like a big punch'


Doesn't have to be. Chuck has no business in there. He has no chin anymore. Too much punishment,too old. I was literally counting down the moment until Chuck was stretched.


----------



## strauss (Apr 22, 2007)

Guymay said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssss briliant card !


SMH, this card full of shots fighters should have been on Spike, is Dana White serious, horrible year for the UFC so far.

SMH at chuck.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> Chuck lose a tooth?


No just his career.


Also, that punch was pretty big. Add to it that chuck walked straight into it and you have a recipe for disaster.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, Rich had his forearm broke.
Sorry for Liddell. He is no more!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

We just watched the death of a legend ladies and gentleman. 

Chuck should never fight again.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Chuck leaves himself way too open when he throws, which is really the only reason he lost to Rampage, Rashad, Shogun and Rich. Not to say they wouldn't beat him anyway, but that was the source of his problems


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

So... Rich Franklin KO'd Chuck while having a broken arm in the first round...

Huh...


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

That was the dumbest thing I've ever seen. Liddell had the round won, EASILY. Why in god's name would he charge at Franklin without him being rocked? And his arm was broken. That could have been the easiest fight of Chuck's career. Ridiculous.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Terry77 said:


> Chuck leaves himself way too open when he throws, which is really the only reason he lost to Rampage, Rashad, Shogun and Rich. Not to say they wouldn't beat him anyway, but that was the source of his problems


Kinda was hoping he'd worked on that.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn- my heart was pulling for Chuck thinking he might take it but his chin could not. Another light tap and he crumpled. Franklin deserved the win especially with the broken arm but it's sad to see a champ go out with a light punch.


Chuck's legendary chin was gone long ago- just sad to see a great champ push pass his time.


War Chuck- you helped make the UFC what it is today and you are a great champion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Liddell looked decent, he just has a weak chin now. If this were 2005, I think this would have been a win for him. He used to have a great chin in his day. The guy still has good skills, his body just can't keep up with him. It's time for retirement for him, but he has nothing to be ashamed of. He had a great career and was the most dominant light heavyweight champion of all time in my opinion.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

KittenStrangler said:


> That was the dumbest thing I've ever seen. Liddell had the round won, EASILY. Why in god's name would he charge at Franklin without him being rocked? And his arm was broken. That could have been the easiest fight of Chuck's career. Ridiculous.


probably Rich was turned away from him, that was kind like when Mike Brown KOed Faber


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Chucky Chucky Chucky, you only need one arm for punching, your other arm is for defending.
Good fight till it ended, was hoping to see another round of this but oh well.
The legend of Liddell is over, and it was a great one, and I'm sorry to see Chuck laid out so heavily again.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

420atalon said:


> I have had this feeling for a while now that Liddell is going to show us something this fight. *I think Liddell has done a lot of thinking the last little while and knows that fighting is what he does best and that he needs to keep doing it but in order to keep doing it he has to evolve as a fighter. I wouldn't be surprised if Liddell works some more kicks into his game or goes for takedowns. I think he wants this bad and is going to do what he needs to do.*
> 
> If I were Franklin I would be psyching myself out. Even if Liddell just came in and tried to just land his big right hand I think this is a tough match up for Franklin to win. Imo he has to survive for 15 minutes and score more points or else he is going to lose this fight. Liddell has a size and reach advantage, it is going to be a tough dangerous night for Franklin especially if Liddell is as ready and motivated as he looks to be.


Damn, I had this fight all figured out except for Chuck being caught. Liddell was doing exactly what I thought he was going to do and I was starting to smile and then boom...

Guess his chin and timing really is gone, didn't think that was the case but this confirms it. Still one of the best to ever step in the cage though. Hopefully he accepts he just can't do it anymore and retires now.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I love that Rich looked at Rogan like he was an idiot when he asked if he would have come out for the second haha.

I thought Chuck was going to finish Rich and was totally preparing to jump up and yell that the Iceman is back...........bummmer.....I still jumped up and went crazy though.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Damn, I had this fight all figured out except for Chuck being caught. Liddell was doing exactly what I thought he was going to do and I was starting to smile and then boom...
> 
> Guess his chin and timing really is gone, didn't think that was the case but this confirms it. Still one of the best to ever step in the cage though. Hopefully he accepts he just can't do it anymore and retires now.


not me man, Chuck looked sooooooo slow out there, I was cringing everytime he overcommitted, then bam, lights out


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

there is no way possible for UFC to market chuck anymore. he has no choice but to retire or leave the organization.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha, WOW...
Franklin had a broken arm, and still knocked out Chuck. That could have easily been a walk in the park for Liddell. This has happened to Chuck in his last three losses. He's winning the fight, and it's clear that he still has the skills, but not the chin. He was beating Rashad, pretty even with Shogun, and I thought he was beating Franklin, and then BAM! With 5 seconds left, Chuck runs into a left hand and is out. He has to be pissed. He was SO close to winning that fight, and he made one mistake and lost the fight.

Chuck is done ladies and gentlemen. Dana isn't going to keep him around any longer now. It's evident his body just can't keep up. Thanks for the memories Chuck, you'll go down as one of the greatest.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana will let Chuck kick Tito's ass one more time and then let him retire.
That is a much more fitting send off for a UFC legend!

Trust me, this will happen..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

vilify said:


> there is no way possible for UFC to market chuck anymore. he has no choice but to retire *or leave the organization.*


That would not even be right, the idea of Chuck fighting in SF or something is just sad...and it would be a dark day for MMA, he was the face of the UFC for so long.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Man, Chuck hadn't looked that good in a long time, very aggressive, he just can't take a big punch now... It sucks, a lot


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rabakill said:


> not me man, Chuck looked sooooooo slow out there, I was cringing everytime he overcommitted, then bam, lights out


He did look a little slow in reacting a few times but I didn't think a light punch would put him to sleep like that, didn't think Franklin had the power to knock him out. Getting absolutely nailed by Rashad and Rampage must have done permanent damage.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

His brain's gonna turn into cottage cheese if he keeps getting knocked out!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great comeback for Franklin, I'm still shocked he ko'd Liddell with a broken arm pretty ballsy. I feel for Chuck but he just needs to retire graciously, his style served him well a decade ago but the lack of evolution has hurt him too much.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Alkhir said:


> Man, Chuck hadn't looked that good in a long time, very aggressive, he just can't take a big punch now... It sucks, a lot


It is really too bad that Liddell didn't work the kicks and takedowns and getting into shape into his game a couple years ago. He probably would still be on top of the division had he of done so.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder how the fight would have gone if rich hadent broken his arm. The way he was fighting clearly changed. I saw rich look at his arm right before chuck got the takedown.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Franklin broke his arm at around the 1 minute mark. He had to scramble to his feet with the injury, and continued to throw hard left hands. The guy is a warrior.

Sad to see Chuck end his career like this, but as people have already mentioned, his chin just cant cut it anymore.

So long, Chuck, and thanks for all the shoes.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> I wonder how the fight would have gone if rich hadent broken his arm. The way he was fighting clearly changed. I saw rich look at his arm right before chuck got the takedown.


I seen that too, I actually thought he broke his hand.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank goodness hopefully chuck is done,, and now if we can get randy c gone to,, they are tremendous fighters but they get more boring every time they fight,,


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, Liddell looks devastated. So disappointing for him to go out like this. Really hoped he had a couple more fights in him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Liddell's biggest downfall in this fight was for one, he keeps his hands too low, and two he got extremely careless at the end when he was attacking Franklin. Liddell's style of keeping his hands low just does not suit him anymore since his chin has faded and he is not as fast as he once was.

It was sad to see him go down, but I can't be mad at Franklin. He is an awesome dude and a great fighter! :thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Definitely the end of Chucks career. His chin can't do it anymore. He got in great shape, and that shows what a warrior he is, came prepared to battle. He deserves a hall of fame spot for sure, he just can't hang with todays skills.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the fight really lends credence to the idea that once your lights have been shut out, it becomes easier and easier to shut them out again.

Guys like Liddell, Wanderlei and Big Nog - They'll never be the same. They've been through too many wars and their brain has been splatted against the back of their skull too many times. It was a good run for Chuck though, and I hope he has the sense to hang it up this time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

box said:


> Definitely the end of Chucks career. His chin can't do it anymore. He got in great shape, and that shows what a warrior he is, came prepared to battle. He deserves a hall of fame spot for sure, he just can't hang with todays skills.


He is actually already in the Hall of Fame.

UFC HOF


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Funny how things work, that version of Chuck would have tanked Tito inside of a couple minutes....


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chuck had it, but got too overzealous trying to finish. Had he waited it out he would have won easily with Franklin breaking his arm in the second and third rounds. 

Sad, but any true MMA fan should salute Chuck for his years of service. Wonder how the after party is gonna be...


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

i think chuck has one fight left in him, and thats with tito. chuck looked excellent moving around punishing franklin no matter where he went, great fight, please chuck dont retire until you give tito what he deserves


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> I seen that too, I actually thought he broke his hand.


I said the same thing to my friend.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> He did look a little slow in reacting a few times but I didn't think a light punch would put him to sleep like that, didn't think Franklin had the power to knock him out. Getting absolutely nailed by Rashad and Rampage must have done permanent damage.


added to the fact he walked straight in, jaw first, into a right hand from a guy who is absolutely jacked. Rolling with the punch or walking straight into it will make the difference between shrugging it off and big ko, people have his style figured out now, he's done.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> no way lidell is winning this, I would casterate my self with rusty pliers if he does.





A Random Person said:


> I am a vidiographer, I know how to do special FX, so video proof won't confirm anything...


Does anyone else demand proof from this guy?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rabakill said:


> added to the fact he walked straight in, jaw first, into a right hand from a guy who is absolutely jacked. Rolling with the punch or walking straight into it will make the difference between shrugging it off and big ko, people have his style figured out now, he's done.


you right his fight against keith really exposed him. The fact that he walked into that punch made a huge differance. he did look slow as well. dispite rich having a broken arm he was still able to stay away and trade with chuck for a while. rich timed it perfectly waited for his shot and got a nice KO.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

usernamewoman said:


> i think chuck has one fight left in him, and thats with tito. chuck looked excellent moving around punishing franklin no matter where he went, great fight, please chuck dont retire until you give tito what he deserves


I wouldnt say he looked excellent. The thing is that the only reason he could do that was because rich had a broken arm. had riches arm not been broken he probably would have not been able to do that. for instance if you watch chucks takedown you will see the only reason he gets it is because rich was looking at his arm. even with his strong arm broken rich was able to get back up. 

he may be able to beat tito and orrigionaly i would have said he would win no problem but i just dont know now.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

*chuck's chin*

I think this loss comes from a combination of other factors, I really don't think it was a question of chin. Franklin hit Chuck with quite a few hard hits from the outset already. I think Chuck was too careless and impatient - wish he'd kept mixing it up more with kicks and takedowns, and picked Franklin apart more methodically.

imho the fact that his latest losses came via ko suggest to ppl his chin is gone but those were some hard punches coming from world class knock-out artists (rua, rampage, rashad...)
that would knock anyone out imo.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Chuck was looking damm great.
The biggest problem wasn´t his chin, it was that brainless flury at 20 secs to the end of the round.
Had he played it with brains the rest of the fight, he would take the win and no one would be sending him to retirement as people are doing now, instead they would be saying "Chuck is back" and wondering if he could make a last run to the title....

I still wanna see Chuck vs tito 3.

p.s. Im kind of pissed with Rogon and Goldberg for dictating the man´s retirement to the fans...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So upset seeing Chuck laid out again, even more so when he was looking SO good as well. Amazing kicks, great take down with some GnP. It was great seeing him mix it up. Then he goes over the top and leaves himself as open as possible.

Respect to Franklin though for keeping composure after Chuck broke his arm, and having a nice KO to add to his highlight.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

at least chuck can start drinking again.....:thumb02:


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

went down exactly as i predicted.

chuck should start a speaking tour and maybe write a book. I don't think he can be effective in the octogon anymore


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

*Franklin's arm- any photo(s) out there ?*

It looks like Rich seriously hurt his arm. Kevin Lole of Yahoo sports said it was grotesquely swollen. Anyone knows if there are any photos or gifs on it ?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

It didn't seem that long ago when the Iceman seemed invincible. He went from knocking people out to getting knocked out! Its like he turned into Ken Shamrock overnight. Sad!



A Random Person said:


> went down exactly as i predicted.
> 
> chuck should start a speaking tour and maybe write a book. I don't think he can be effective in the octogon anymore


Didn't Chuck already right a book?


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> It didn't seem that long ago when the Iceman seemed invincible. He went from knocking people out to getting knocked out! Its like he turned into Ken Shamrock overnight. Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Chuck already right a book?


"right a book" 

I lol'd


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Chuck is making an awesome collection of brutal KO losses, keep up the good work Chucky.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone else demand proof from this guy?


What are you talking about, he predicted lidell would lose, reading comprehension son.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> What are you talking about, he predicted lidell would lose, reading comprehension son.


Yay, I am not going to be a eunich.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chuck kicked his arm in half. If you rewatch the fight you can see and hear it. Nasty. Happens within the first minute and a half. Fairplay to Franklin just taking it in his stride like that, but I don't know how much a broken arm hurts.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I saw when it happened. Yes, it takes a lot of heart to continue fighting like that. 

On a different topic, that makes four LHW fighters out of commission, Vera, Rua, Franklin and Lidell. I think we're gonna start seeing some new talent coming in soon.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

*The Real Story From Liddell vs. Franklin *SPOILERS*

Everyone is chatting about Chuck Liddell's career. I think that the real story is that Rich Franklin just fought, and knocked out, Chuck Liddell with one good arm. That's insane. What about Rich Franklin's career? I think that it's a major boost, even if Liddell is on the way down. Anyone that fights this kind of striking war with a broken arm is a maniac. Just my opinion.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

too bad for liddell, he got caught with the hands down again. i really think its time for a true retirement after that tko.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Not to mention that everyone is forgetting Rich is a SOUTHPAW and he broke his LEFT ARM!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its huge for Franklin, just kinda disappointing because it was sad to see Chuck on the decline so hard and it I along with alot of others bought into the hype and thought Chuck was gonna be back. Sad to see the Iceman go out this way.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully Rich wont be out for too long, looked quite nasty though.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, I feel bad for Chuck too. But I'm a Franklin fan also, so I'm split. If this is Chuck's last fight, and surely it is, nobody could have predicted this as his last fight 6 years ago. Rich Franklin, with a broken arm, knocks out The Iceman in round 1. Nobody could have ever seen this.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

neoseeker said:


> I think I saw when it happened. Yes, it takes a lot of heart to continue fighting like that.
> 
> On a different topic, that makes four LHW fighters out of commission, Vera, Rua, Franklin and Lidell. I think we're gonna start seeing some new talent coming in soon.


Who cares about Vera anymore? This guy is just disappointment after disappointment, Liddell just isnt the same the last 2-3 years so I dont really care if he goes, although I would want to see him fight ONE more time against Tito.

Sucks to see Rua have ANOTHER knee injury and hopefully Franklin makes a speedy recovery since I am a fan of his.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree. A lot of people don't think highly of Rich as a fighter. But he really has fought some really, really tough fighters. Anderson Silva, Evan Tanner, Wanderlei Silva, Dan Henderson, Lyoto Machida, Yushin Okami, Chuck Liddell. 

I would like to see him fight a solid LHW next. Forrest Griffin or Lil Nog seem like good fights. Tito Ortiz would be entertaining, as well.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I may need to watch the fight again, 'cause honestly, all of you are saying how great Chuck was doing, but I simply saw Chuck getting picked apart like everyone predicted. Sure, he landed a few, but Franklin landed just as many, if not more.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Rich takes everyone but Shogun, Machida and Evans


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I think Rich takes everyone but Shogun, Machida and Evans


Seeing Rich compared to Liddell made me think Rich is too small for LHW. Thoughts? He's definitely on the small side.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

ptw said:


> Seeing Rich compared to Liddell made me think Rich is too small for LHW. Thoughts? He's definitely on the small side.


Yeah, I say Franklin was in for a serious beatdown if it wasn't for Chuck's glass jaw. I've always been a fan of Rich but like others have said, it was sad to see Chuck go out like that. Especially considering the dedication he put into this fight.
Rich is an animal for sure but I think you might be right. He's a little small for LHW.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> I agree. A lot of people don't think highly of Rich as a fighter. But he really has fought some really, really tough fighters. Anderson Silva, Evan Tanner, Wanderlei Silva, Dan Henderson, Lyoto Machida, Yushin Okami, Chuck Liddell.
> 
> I would like to see him fight a solid LHW next. Forrest Griffin or Lil Nog seem like good fights. Tito Ortiz would be entertaining, as well.


There is nothing interesting about Tito Ortiz. He is more "over the hill" than Chuck. He looks like shit, gasses too quickly, runs his mouth interminably and can't back up anything he crows about. I don't understand how even his fans can want to see another fight with Mighty Mouth.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> I may need to watch the fight again, 'cause honestly, all of you are saying how great Chuck was doing, but I simply saw Chuck getting picked apart like everyone predicted. Sure, he landed a few, but Franklin landed just as many, if not more.


What fight were you watching? Chuck was beating the hell out of Franklin.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> There is nothing interesting about Tito Ortiz. He is more "over the hill" than Chuck. He looks like shit, gasses too quickly, runs his mouth interminably and can't back up anything he crows about. I don't understand how even his fans can want to see another fight with Mighty Mouth.


He has had one fight after being out for more then a year, and honestly.. I really dont think you know what you are talking about. What put Tito above others in the past is his conditioning, He could hang with everyone in terms of that. Obviously being out for a year ruined his conditioning and having another major surgery could hurt it for the next fight.

Am I a Tito nuthugger? I dont think so, But I might look like it to you, I just say whats real.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

He got cought thats it, Chuck looked fantastic.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

KittenStrangler said:


> What fight were you watching? Chuck was beating the hell out of Franklin.


I don't know, Franklin landed 2 or 3 counters for every punch Chuck landed except for when Chuck had Franklin on the fence... and that didn't turn out to good for Chuck either.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

GG Chuck


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Good fight


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> I may need to watch the fight again, 'cause honestly, all of you are saying how great Chuck was doing, but I simply saw Chuck getting picked apart like everyone predicted. Sure, he landed a few, but Franklin landed just as many, if not more.


yeah you aren't crazy man. Chuck fought the same way he always did, and was taking a lot of shots. I saw it as well. Liddell was hitting way harder, but the fight was very even (minus the broken arm) up until the KO. Chuck was flashy and aggressive, but Rich was landing for sure.



I've NEVER been a Liddell fan, but even I was very sad to see him go out at the end of the round like that. He DID go out guns blazing, looking for the kill, so maybe that is the best thing!


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*Chuck Is Done Says Dana*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/13/dana-white-guarantees-chuck-liddells-ufc-career-is-over/


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

KittenStrangler said:


> What fight were you watching? Chuck was beating the hell out of Franklin.


The only thing I saw was that Chuck was running around after Franklin, and getting the pace of the fight up. A lot of those really big hooks missed. Liddell threw a lot of power shots that totally caught air.

It may seem like Liddell was totally out striking Franklin because he is the one who was the aggressor, and the one who threw more punches, but Franklin did a good job of moving away from a lot of those power shots. 

Would Liddell win that round in the judges cards? Probably. But did he have the one sided dominance how you are making it out? Nope.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I dont really take this for 100% done. As Dana said, He hasnt talked to Chuck after the fight yet, Who is to say in a month or two, He wont ask for Tito? 

I am sure some part of Chuck wants to get in there at least ONE more time against Tito. What will Dana do? Dana has said this at least 1-2 times already how Liddell is done, retiring and a couple months later, a fight is booked.


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

*Chuck's chin*

I know another Chuck thread. But I wanted to share my opinion.

Is Chuck's chin really that suspect? Or is he just hanging it out there too much? I personally think it's a combination of both.

IMO it's over committing by a counter-striker, leaving him vulnerable to getting KTFO. When he's on the offensive he over commits and leaves himself open. It's not like he's getting put out by weak shots. Chuck has used counter striking very well. But the last few years he seems more aggressive, leaving his chin wide-open.

I really think that a change in style could keep Chuck in the game. A more patient Chuck that utilized counter striking again to hurt his opponent could still be dangerous without hanging his chin out there as much. Also utilize his wrestling skills for some take-downs.

Bottom line, a less aggressive Chuck with the threat of take-downs could still be a dangerous Chuck with much less risk of getting KTFO. Just my $.02.

But I have a feeling Dana is going to force Chuck to retire.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is really that suspect, He was known for hanging toe to toe and not even getting dazed. It just happens when you have been in so many hard battles. 

Same thing happened with Big Nog, He could take a million punches without getting dazed, but as of late, he is getting rocked easily. 

Comes with age and battles.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

BobbyD said:


> Yeah, I say Franklin was in for a serious beatdown if it wasn't for Chuck's glass jaw.


With a broken arm, yeah. Who wouldn't be.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Fighters with "suspect chins" usually get hit often, that's why they get knocked out and that why their chin is suspect. I don't care who you are, if a fighter hits you on your chin with full power and you don't cover up you're getting knocked out even if you name is Rampage (and he got knocked out too). Fighters with "good chins" are those who just don't get hit too much and too hard because they have good defense. Look at Fedor, Shogun or BJ. They get hit from time to time, but have you ever seen a full power shot land square on their chins (except that one time when Fedor did his wobble dance). They hardly get hit full throttle and that's the whole secret. 

With that said, Chuck leaves himself open like a hooker on father's day when he comes in. Franklin himself said he knew Chuck overcommits on punches and leaves his chin out there, so he took advantage of it. Age is definitely not the main factor, but it doesn't help either.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Well obviously he hangs it out there. If he didn't let someone hit his chin he wouldn't have to worry abou it.

But yes, it is suspect. Franklin isn't really known for his punching power. He is a good striker, but he outpoints you, he doesn't KO you (unless your name is Nate Quarry). This Franklin fiht was proof that his chin is done.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rusko said:


> He got cought thats it, Chuck looked fantastic.


the fight where he looked incredibly slow and got knocked out by a one armed man? that fight was where he looked fantastic?


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

I've watched almost all of Chucks fights and all of them since 2002. Yes he stood in there and took some shots, but as Hammerlock stated I don't recall many many "square" shots landing. I remember him rocking people with counters then trading with them and putting them away. But I haven't watched his older fights in awhile so I may be wrong.

My point was a change in style and he could still be dangerous and much less likely to get put out. When you get older and your chin gets a little softer you need to evolve and use your experience. Chuck still has the heart and the skills are there.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

nvr8nf said:


> I've watched almost all of Chucks fights and all of them since 2002. Yes he stood in there and took some shots, but as Hammerlock stated I don't recall many many "square" shots landing. I remember him rocking people with counters then trading with them and putting them away. But I haven't watched his older fights in awhile so I may be wrong.
> 
> My point was a change in style and he could still be dangerous and much less likely to get put out. When you get older and your chin gets a little softer you need to evolve and use your experience. Chuck still has the heart and the skills are there.


Exactly. It's a little of both. I'm trying to think back to earlier fights both in Pride and UFC where he took flush shots on the chin. He definitely took head shots and hung in there, but having a great chin is as much about defense and reflexes than anything else. That can make the difference in a hard flush shot to the chin and a less flush shot that misses the chin. I think his reflexes are suspect. In a game like Couture's this isn't as big an issue, but Chuck's game is about trading. That's always been his game. Without the reflexes, good fighters are going to tag the chin with pinpoint accuracy. I'm convinced that's the issue. In the absence of perfect reflexes, good technique can protect you, but I don't see that with him. My 2¢


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This discussion is allready taking place in other threads and not realy needed. Yeah Chuck's chin is gone at this point there is just no denying it. It sucks cause i love the hell out of Chuck but his chin just aint there anymore.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> He has had one fight after being out for more then a year, and honestly.. I really dont think you know what you are talking about. What put Tito above others in the past is his conditioning, He could hang with everyone in terms of that. Obviously being out for a year ruined his conditioning and having another major surgery could hurt it for the next fight.
> 
> Am I a Tito nuthugger? I dont think so, But I might look like it to you, I just say whats real.


I wasn't talking about anciet history.


----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

chuck over committed his last punch and got out of balanced and had his momentum going forward.. unfortunately franklin's fist was there to catch him.

i think he was doing good, but just got too excited. i call that ring rust.


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> This discussion is allready taking place in other threads and not realy needed. Yeah Chuck's chin is gone at this point there is just no denying it. It sucks cause i love the hell out of Chuck but his chin just aint there anymore.


I didn't see any other threads talking about Chuck's fighting style playing a big part in why he get's knocked out. Just "chuck's chin is gone" threads and comments.

I personally don't think it's as simple s his chin being "gone".


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

rabakill said:


> the fight where he looked incredibly slow and got knocked out by a one armed man? that fight was where he looked fantastic?


Incredibly slow??? I think the only thing incredibly slow last night were the synapses in your brain.


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

Calminian said:


> but having a great chin is as much about defense and reflexes than anything else. That can make the difference in a hard flush shot to the chin and a less flush shot that misses the chin.


100% agree. "Seeing" a shot coming a split second before it lands can be the difference between absorbing enough to keep you standing and going to sleep. If you've lost the ability to see it coming in that split second you could still be a contender by changing your style to avoid situations to get hit squarely.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> I dont really take this for 100% done. As Dana said, He hasnt talked to Chuck after the fight yet, Who is to say in a month or two, He wont ask for Tito?
> 
> I am sure some part of Chuck wants to get in there at least ONE more time against Tito. What will Dana do? Dana has said this at least 1-2 times already how Liddell is done, retiring and a couple months later, a fight is booked.


In boxing they have a term for a guy that won't quit and is getting his brains beat out. It is Palooka.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Chuck is done say's Dana*

The reason 60 year olds don't fight professionally is because they can't. At some time between 30 and 60, maybe 50, they can't take the punishment and their reflexes slowdown. It's different for everyone (note Randy).
Mark Coleman is a legend but he is hardly what he used to be. No one beats Father Time.
I doubt whether Chuck will fight again in the UFC is his decision. If Dana says it is a no go, then there will be no more fights for Chuck. Perhaps he could fight in Strike force or M1 or some such league though.
BTW.... like a hooker on Father's day????


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

nvr8nf said:


> 100% agree. "Seeing" a shot coming a split second before it lands can be the difference between absorbing enough to keep you standing and going to sleep. If you've lost the ability to see it coming in that split second you could still be a contender by changing your style to avoid situations to get hit squarely.


At least in theory. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BobbyD said:


> Incredibly slow??? I think the only thing incredibly slow last night were the synapses in your brain.


I actually agree with him but it's been a problem of Chuck's for years now. He's a fantastic counter puncher but he's slow as hell when he's trying to be agressive. It was Obvious Rich could see almost everything he threw coming as he was swaying out of the majority of them. Chuck has ALWAYS telegraphed his punches and he's ALWAYS over commited to things he really shouldn't.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I disagree. When referring to someone's "chin", you are referring to how well they can take a punch and not how well they can block or move out of the way. Blocking and head movement would be talked about when referring to how well someone's defense is.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

I disagree. Telegraphing some of his punches/over commiting, maybe, but incredibly slow?


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

This win was huge for Franklin both as a fighter and business wise.

Chuck's name obviously looks great on a resume but more importantly he's a borderline top 10 LHW. 

The win keeps Rich relevant at 205 and likely gets him the opportunity for another name opponent and potentially another main event. 

A loss likely stops Ace's run at 205 before it begins. Another main event would be unlikely. His next opponent probably wouldn't do much for the resume.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Liddell is actually a fairly fast striker I don't see how he was incredibly slow. I don't think hes the fastest by any means but he's not slow at all


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not trying to be pessimistic, so don't jump down my throat, but I really don't think it was that impressive of a win. I still maintain that the punch Franklin threw wasn't that hard and shouldn't have KO'ed a healthy fighter. To me, more than anything, that fight was just further proof that Chuck stayed too long.

As for Franklin, he still looked like a smart, well conditioned fighter who is plagued by the fact that he's too slow and lumbering. It's easy to look good against a beaten and battered 40 year old fighter. Franklin looked a helluva lot more human against a healthy young buck in Vitor. 

Against other slow fighters, Franklin will continue to look good (Hammill, Griffin, etc.). Against more athletic guys, he's going to continue to get clipped. That's my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> I agree. A lot of people don't think highly of Rich as a fighter. But he really has fought some really, really tough fighters. Anderson Silva, Evan Tanner, Wanderlei Silva, Dan Henderson, Lyoto Machida, Yushin Okami, Chuck Liddell.
> 
> I would like to see him fight a solid LHW next. Forrest Griffin or Lil Nog seem like good fights. Tito Ortiz would be entertaining, as well.


I agree with you. People seem to forget how good rich is. His record is 28-5 and those losses came to top notch fighters such as machida, silva, hendo and belfort. I hope he recovers soon so I can see how he does against other LHW fighters.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Chuck lost to a guy with a broken arm. Thats pretty funny.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SM33 said:


> but I don't know how much a broken arm hurts.


Breaking a bone or limb generally doesnt hurt. The body releases a huge amount of adrenaline to dull the pain. Putting pressure on it and punching with it will hurt alot though! Props to Franklin. Many fighters out there have quit from a whole lot less!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, Im actually think Chuck was winning that round. However, he was rushing in way to fast nd wasnt counter punching like he used to. Give him his Tito fight (at the risk he might get KO'ed from Tito) that he wants so bad. Then he needs to retire from top level competition.


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I disagree. When referring to someone's "chin", you are referring to how well they can take a punch and not how well they can block or move out of the way. Blocking and head movement would be talked about when referring to how well someone's defense is.


But is it his "chin" that has gotten worse(simply can't take a punch) or his reflexes so he is getting hit with "square" shots and putting him out.

I personally think it's a little of both. And a counter-striking Chuck with the threat of takedowns may still be a huge threat. Obviously he can't be the aggressor in the fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

At one point Franklin looked at his arm, so he definitely must have felt something. But adrenaline + heart equal control of pain.
I think the kick that did it happened at 1:00 and/or 1:04 and Rich is looking at his arm at 1:49.
Maybe it wasn't such a big deal for him after all.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I feel Very sad for Chuck, he was winning the fight butn got to agressive and lost. Well done to Rich though, fighting with busted up arm cant be easy. 

I hope (but am of the oppinion that he may get KO'd again) that he gets his 3rd Tito fight before he retires.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Breaking a bone or limb generally doesnt hurt. The body releases a huge amount of adrenaline to dull the pain. Putting pressure on it and punching with it will hurt alot though! Props to Franklin. Many fighters out there have quit from a whole lot less!


It depends on the type of fracture. A compound fracture will hurt like hell even if you are dumping adrenaline. A greenstick fracture or non displaced fracture is something that is relatively easy to continue fighting with (not that it feels good).


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Who cares about Vera anymore? This guy is just disappointment after disappointment, Liddell just isnt the same the last 2-3 years so I dont really care if he goes, although I would want to see him fight ONE more time against Tito.
> 
> Sucks to see Rua have ANOTHER knee injury and hopefully Franklin makes a speedy recovery since I am a fan of his.


No, no, no more Chuck or Tito. They were not very good in their primes and I don't want them on any main card ever, together or separately. They are finished. Although I would not mind watching Chuck fight Rampage again.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Have you guys every seen a Skateboarder break his arm?? They scream out like they would die right there.

Those guys in the Octagon are just not human anymore if you ask me. They are as tough as it gets. Amazing what these guys are doing and how much they can take.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Have you guys every seen a Skateboarder break his arm?? They scream out like they would die right there.
> 
> Those guys in the Octagon are just not human anymore if you ask me. They are as tough as it gets. Amazing what these guys are doing and how much they can take.


Chuck wasn’t very good in his prime? Can you name more than one or two fighters on the planet who were better than Chuck in say 2005????


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

ESPADA9 said:


> Chuck wasn’t very good in his prime? Can you name more than one or two fighters on the planet who were better than Chuck in say 2005????


You got the wrong guy lol


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Have you guys every seen a Skateboarder break his arm?? They scream out like they would die right there.
> 
> Those guys in the Octagon are just not human anymore if you ask me. They are as tough as it gets. Amazing what these guys are doing and how much they can take.


I've broken 4 bones skateboarding and each time I did, I never realized it was broken until I got home and it swelled up to the size of a baseball.

Everyone has a different pain threshold. Of course fighters have a higher one, being punched in the face all the time. Plus, being in the cage must be the biggest adrenaline rush you could get. You wouldn't feel a thing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> I've broken 4 bones skateboarding and each time I did, I never realized it was broken until I got home and it swelled up to the size of a baseball.
> 
> Everyone has a different pain threshold. Of course fighters have a higher one, being punched in the face all the time. Plus, being in the cage must be the biggest adrenaline rush you could get. You wouldn't feel a thing.


Thats true! And I also believe, that every break is different. Some hurt more some less. But fighters in general really don't feel much anymore. 

The last time I saw somebody screaming was when Palhares had Tomasz Drwal in the Heel Hook.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Have you guys every seen a Skateboarder break his arm?? They scream out like they would die right there.
> 
> Those guys in the Octagon are just not human anymore if you ask me. They are as tough as it gets. Amazing what these guys are doing and how much they can take.


Ive seen several of my friends break there arms while skating. no one has ever screamed. In fact my buddy Josh snapped his fore arm in half. Dude got up looked at me said I think it's broken. I aid "Shut up dude your fine" Then he tried to lift it and the bone was poking through and it was like oh shit...

Probably comes down to the individual but yeah i have no idea how i would react. Would probably shit myself because an arm is pretty visual.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Ive seen several of my friends break there arms while skating. no one has ever screamed. In fact my buddy Josh snapped his fore arm in half. Dude got up looked at me said I think it's broken. I aid "Shut up dude your fine" Then he tried to lift it and the bone was poking through and it was like oh shit...
> 
> Probably comes down to the individual but yeah i have no idea how i would react. Would probably shit myself because an arm is pretty visual.


I also thankfully never had to make this experience by myself^^ it's probably the individual like you said. I heard guys also even passing out after they saw there won open fracture.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

nvr8nf said:


> But is it his "chin" that has gotten worse(simply can't take a punch) or his reflexes so he is getting hit with "square" shots and putting him out.
> 
> I personally think it's a little of both. And a counter-striking Chuck with the threat of takedowns may still be a huge threat. Obviously he can't be the aggressor in the fight.


It's his fighting stance. He never has his guard up. Compare Shogun's guard vs Chucks. However with Rich he over committed and tried landing a right cross downwards and his chin/head was exposed for Rich's right counter. The crazy thing was that's the only punch Rich could have done. Had Chuck waited he would have definitely won the second and or third round easily. 

I said "emotional content." Not anger! Now try again! - BRUCE LEE


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> It's his fighting stance. He never has his guard up. Compare Shogun's guard vs Chucks. However with Rich he over committed and tried landing a right cross downwards and his chin/head was exposed for Rich's right counter. The crazy thing was that's the only punch Rich could have done. Had Chuck waited he would have definitely won the second and or third round easily.
> 
> I said "emotional content." Not anger! Now try again! - BRUCE LEE


How do you know he would have won the 2nd and 3rd rounds? It pisses me off I can't predict the future like most fans can.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Majortom505 said:


> How do you know he would have won the 2nd and 3rd rounds? It pisses me off I can't predict the future like most fans can.


Rich's left arm (main arm) was broken. There's no way he could have outstruck Chuck in the latter rounds. Chuck is not a very cerebral fighter at all. He fights with way too much emotions. Chuck almost fell into the same trap when Wanderlie played oppossum.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Majortom505 said:


> How do you know he would have won the 2nd and 3rd rounds? It pisses me off I can't predict the future like most fans can.


In theory you have a valid question, but the guy had a busted up left arm, and he's a southpaw. So the odds of Franklin coming through in the latter rounds would've been very slim.

I feel bad for Chuck. He looked alright out there -- throwing kicks and using a takedown. Unfortunately, at the same time, he looked a bit slow, and his chin got tapped again. Dude should just take his spot as a well paid ambassador for the UFC...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought both fighters were doing excellent. Chuck was trying to mix it up and throw things we haven't seen him use in a long time. Rich was able to counter very nicely and throw multiple strikes to each that Chuck threw. The finishing counter was pretty sweet as well. Rich is the real deal and a great fighter. No one should ever question his toughness. He fought with a broken hand, a torn open eyeball, and now a broken arm. Tough as nails.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Its a sad tragedy, how it goes with these guys, they're fighters, its what they do, they cant leave it alone its in there blood to fight, and they fight always even when they wont win, sad to see this happen to guys so legendary as a chuck liddell and a jens pulver. i dread the day it happens to randy couture.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> I've broken 4 bones skateboarding and each time I did, I never realized it was broken until I got home and it swelled up to the size of a baseball.
> 
> Everyone has a different pain threshold.



i think it depends on the severity of the break itself too, i've broken bones without realizing until the doctor tells me so, but then i've broken a leg + ankle (not at the same time) and i truly do not want to go through that again! 
and it's not like Rich's 2 forearm bones were completely snapped leaving half an arm/hand flailing around uncontrollably.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Ive seen several of my friends break there arms while skating. no one has ever screamed. In fact my buddy Josh snapped his fore arm in half. Dude got up looked at me said I think it's broken. I aid "Shut up dude your fine" Then he tried to lift it and the bone was poking through and it was like oh shit...
> 
> Probably comes down to the individual but yeah i have no idea how i would react. Would probably shit myself because an arm is pretty visual.


That's shock right there lol


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Well Rich ain't a southpaw, he just fights like that to throw people off.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont wanna try and sound tough here but i was once drunk and out at one of my friends shows. Basically one of my friends got into it with the bouncers there and i stepped in. I got thrown out on my ass but still being pissed and drunk i was yelling for the bouncers to come out. I ended up punching the brick wall and my hand just snapped... right away i knew it was broken. 15min later some guy walked out and called me and my friend gay so we ended up getting into a little exchange. He pushed me.. i swung then took him down. I probably hit the guy 2-3 times before the pain was way too much to bear which is when i started throwing elbows and im sure they were the dumbest elbows anyone has ever seen haha. My friends shortly got me off of the guy and cops came and whole 9 yards.

Now im not a fighter and i was tanked out of my mind but the adrenaline you get during conflicts like that is enough for you to be able to get through the ordeal without being in a crazy amount of pain. Still though Rich was swinging with that arm so he really does have a crazy pain threshold. Thats one tough teacher...


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

machidaisgod=gay said:


> No, no, no more Chuck or Tito. They were not very good in their primes and I don't want them on any main card ever, together or separately. They are finished. Although I would not mind watching Chuck fight Rampage again.


I'd pay a lot of money to see Liddell fight you. Then we wouldn't have to see your troll post anymore cause you would probably be dead.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Breaking a bone or limb generally doesnt hurt. The body releases a huge amount of adrenaline to dull the pain. Putting pressure on it and punching with it will hurt alot though! Props to Franklin. Many fighters out there have quit from a whole lot less!


Yep, all my big breaks were more nauseating than painful. I mean they hurt, but at the same time they really do kind of go numb. The little breaks were the more painful ones, like boxer fractures from punching things I shouldn't have  My broken ankle was the only real exception, and that probably had something to do with not realizing how bad it was and spending way too much time walking around on it before getting treatment.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

People saychucku looked good and I thought that as well orrigionaly however the truth is you cant really say that. The only reason he look good is because rich had a broken arm. The only reason he got that take down was because rich was looking at his arm and not paying attention. Also chuck wasn't paying attention either. He missed several opportunities to ko rich. Because of his arm every time rich exchanged he really lowered his head and left it exposed when he backed out. A good uppercut would have put rich on his ass. Had rich no broken his arm early he would have complearly outclassed chuck with technical striking and fast movement. It saddens me to write this but it's the truth.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just have to say if Chuck fought more intelligently and took his training seriously he could have won the following matches or at least made it more competitively.

1.) Keith Jardine - I mean he obviously overlooked Jardine as many fighters do. Didn't check leg/body kicks and kept looking for the same shot.
2.) Rich Franklin - I put money on Chuck and was very confident he should have taken it. Massive props to Rich for hanging early on when he got rocked and especially for firing back in the closing seconds. That right counter was so unexpected. 

- Rashad - probably would have been more competitive had he kept his guard up and not try to rush things

- Rampage - 0 chance. Rampage is quicker, has massive KO power, is too hard to knock out and is NOT afraid to bang.
- Shogun - I was almost certain Chuck would lose. Everybody said Shogun has the perfect style. People mistake him for Wanderlei. He's Wand 2.0. 

Chuck did it to himself as did Rampage. They both didn't train the way they were suppose to continuously with the exception of each of their last match. It's circumstantial I suppose...


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Chuck wants Tito, well of course chuck should get what he wants. Why noy Rampage who made him his bitch twice, no he should probably ask for Gina Cuarano as Cyborg would probably put "the icebag" into a coma.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I broke my fibula in a bike riding accident where I flipped over the handle bars after my front wheel lodged in a rut. I landed directly on my face and slid through some mud, then my rigt leg came down, and I could hear that bone break loudly.

There was no pain, but my leg felt oddly numb right there. I could not walk, I could only stand there leaning on my bike as my friend rode home to get his car to fetch me. I experienced no pain at all until I woke up the next day, and then I was in agony. Luckily I had already been to the doctor, and I had a pill for that pain. It was just a simple fracture of the fibula, no dislocation or resetting was required.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's the swelling that hurts like hell.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I grew up wrestling. I've torn muscles and sprained things that I've been able to still finish the matches. Once I landed on my wrist weird and the pain was so bad I couldn't continue. I found out later it was a hairline fracture in the wrist. I couldn't imagine a full on break and still trying to compete... let alone swinging with a broken hand.

Rich is my hero.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I grew up wrestling. I've torn muscles and sprained things that I've been able to still finish the matches. Once I landed on my wrist weird and the pain was so bad I couldn't continue. I found out later it was a hairline fracture in the wrist. I couldn't imagine a full on break and still trying to compete... let alone swinging with a broken hand.
> 
> Rich is my hero.


Rich is a tough bastard that is for damned sure. I hope he can get the bone set and healed quickly though cause I don't want to long of lay off for him though. But the injury could put him back in a prime location to have a fight with Forrest where both guys will be coming back off a layoff.

Ive got to think that would be a hell of a fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

You could see the adrenaline from the fight starting to wear off the longer Joe talked to him after the fight. It was slowly and slowly starting to hurt, haha. He probably wasn't hardly feeling anything until after the fight ended and he started to relax and come down. Still serious credit to Rich for staying in there, he won a fan in doing that and continuing to throw with it. 

I give him all kinds of credit, I played on a torn ACL in high school and a couple other injuries but I broke both bones in my left arm once and I was done, I can't imagine still blocking kicks and throwing punches with a broken arm.

Just a note, if you watch the fight, Rich doesn't even give any attention to his arm until he counters Chuck about a minute later with a left and that's when he looks at it, that's probably when he started to feel it.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I am with other people that I have talked to I think Franklin was picking him apart I mean Chuck was landing some good shots and switching it up but Franklin was sitting back and pick his shots.Awesome ending tho I thought I was gonna get killed as I was the only Franklin fan and was way to pumped up and excited.This talk of Forrest vs Rich is getting me excited I dont know who I would pick.But all this ACE is washed up talk needs to stop but am I the only one that thought that punch didnt have that much power behind it.I mean he was against the cage and couldnt get that much power IMO Chucks chin is completely gone.Even though I am not a Chuck fan please retire ur ruining ur legacy


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Was extremely disappointing to see Chuck get laid out like that again. I'm just not sure what to say. I know Rich has KO power of his own but I think that the Chuck prior to the Rashad fight would have been able to take that shot and continue. His chin is gone but he definitely looked pretty solid prior to the KO. Good for Franklin though, he is a very good fighter and it doesn't feel so bad knowing Chuck lost to him than it did when Shogun beat him. What really sucks is that had Tito not been injured Chuck would have a victory by now.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I really expected Rich to win, but not like that. To bad because if Chuck had fought Tito he probably would have won, built some confidence and had a couple more fights. Right now you can't really justify why Chuck still fights. He had a good career but after this long string of ko's has obviously taken it's toll on him. Rich didn't even hit him that solid and he was out like a light.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

The only thing I would hate chuck is to see him get KO again, other than that he looked so awesome i would love to see him fight again.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I am a bigger Franklin fan than Chuck but after watching the fight again I think Chuck was doing pretty damn good until he got clipped. In the day that punch would not of had the effect that it did in this fight. Chucks chin has definetly softened. Should Chuck retire...if he still wants to fight and compete I think he should keep fighting. There are too many fighters out there that Chuck can woop including Tito. Now if he wants to stop now and ride into the sunset OK. I think if I were him ( which I am not) I would give Tito one more beating for the fans and then hang them up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

*Rich Franklin getting his glove and tape removed*







haha, wow.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy shit, what a testament to his heart, fighting most of the round with a wreck like that and even winning by KO.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol Rich must be the nicest guy ever, did he ever trashtalk?


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

Franklin is a cool dude.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

What a beast ...even when he is in that much pain he still tries to crack jokes hahaha


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

It almost looked like he was going for the guys throat and changed his mind


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> It almost looked like he was going for the guys throat and changed his mind


 
HAHA It looked liked he was thinking hard about it


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I said this before if Chuck fought a smarter fight and took his conditioning seriously (not just kick boxing) he would have won against Jardine and definitely Rich. He always fights with too much emotion and gave Rich the only opening he needed. Imagine it went another two rounds. His left arm broken how's he gonna throw, grapple, clinch, etc. It would have been all Chuck from there. He only has himself to blame. He didn't respect Rich's power. 

With that said I like the Chuck that I saw. I think he should still be able to fight to redeem himself. NO FIGHTER wants to go out like that. 

I see a Jardine rematch, Vera, and worst case scenario Couture or Tito rematch. 

Other interesting match ups.

Luis Cane
Jason Brilz
James Tony


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gotta give it to the guy: He's as tough as they come.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He also broke it against Loiseau way back at UFC 58 and fought a whole five round fight. Never quits I guess.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He was still throwing with that hand until the end.. What heart!


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

He's definitely a tough dude. Good to see that he was in good spirits while being hurt like that. I could feel the pain while he was groaning as I had a similar incident (not from a fight though) where my arm was jacked and that ish hurts. Not gonna say I cried but tears inexplicable came out of my eyes :confused05:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yep, my eyes watered on my first break for sure, but that was partly because I was busy vomiting into a trash can from the shock-induced nausea. radius and ulna both completely broken, hanging at something approaching a 90 degree angle :eek02:


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

HexRei said:


> yep, my eyes watered on my first break for sure, but that was partly because I was busy vomiting into a trash can from the shock-induced nausea. *radius and ulna both completely broken, hanging at something approaching a 90 degree angle* :eek02:


I think I just threw up in my mouth.

How the fek did you do that?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HexRei said:


> yep, my eyes watered on my first break for sure, but that was partly because I was busy vomiting into a trash can from the shock-induced nausea. radius and ulna both completely broken, hanging at something approaching a 90 degree angle :eek02:


 
Wow thats knarley bro...The only things I remember breaking..(I broke my arm when I was 2) Is my tail bone and a toe


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

When I was younger I snapped my femur in half when I was run into by a dog(long story...)

It didn't hurt very much though, I remember trying to stand up right away but being unable to do it. Was loaded up in the back of a car and the only time I remember feeling pain was whenever we hit railway tracks on the hour drive to the hospital.

Looks like it is kind of the same thing with Rich and his arm. Doesn't look to be really bothering him until they start trying to hold it and cut the tape off then it starts to hurt like hell. 

I wonder how long he would have gone if he hadn't of finished the fight like he did. I would think that it would have really started to hurt especially if Liddell kept kicking him etc.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

thrshr01 said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth.
> 
> How the fek did you do that?


I was doing clean and jerks as pretty noobish 14 year old in weight training class. got almost to the top of my extension and lost my balance, fell backward and to the right side. weight snapped my right arm about 1/3 down from the wrist like a twig, lol. an ambulance came within fifteen minutes so i didnt really have a lot of time to feel pain, it was just a dull ache and a whole lot of nausea and panic and puking until they put in the morphine drip on the way to the hospital. all black after that till i woke up with a cast on and a big vicodin prescription! 

and then months of _itching_.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I was doing clean and jerks as pretty noobish 14 year old in weight training class. got almost to the top of my extension and lost my balance, fell backward and to the right side. weight snapped my right arm about 1/3 down from the wrist like a twig, lol. an ambulance came within fifteen minutes so i didnt really have a lot of time to feel pain, it was just a dull ache and a whole lot of nausea and panic and puking until they put in the morphine drip on the way to the hospital. all black after that till i woke up with a cast on and a big vicodin prescription!
> 
> and then months of _itching_.




aha morphine is awesome, its almost worth being injured.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Holy shit, what a testament to his heart, fighting most of the round with a wreck like that and even winning by KO.


For sure, only thing more epic would have been if that KO had been with his left.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone have anymore videos like this from WHENEVER?

any date I dont care, I am just interested to see like post fight locker room videos, I remember seeing one of mark coleman freaking out...

this stuff interests me lol


----------



## RAM32 (Jun 3, 2010)

hahah idk how i would be able to get that tape off


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

what a warrior, fighting up in weight and destroying "icebag". Truly sending his opponent out like the garbage he is.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

:bye02::thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, who saw that coming?


----------



## SRCSBaseball (Aug 1, 2009)

420atalon said:


> When I was younger I snapped my femur in half when I was run into by a dog(long story...)
> 
> It didn't hurt very much though, I remember trying to stand up right away but being unable to do it. Was loaded up in the back of a car and the only time I remember feeling pain was whenever we hit railway tracks on the hour drive to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you say it didn't hurt much. I remember reading somewhere that breaking your femur is the worst pain the human body can experience. I guess you got lucky...aside from the fact that it happend from a run in with a dog. haha


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

The man has heart, that much is fact. I would love to see him make one more good run of things.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hkado said:


> The man has heart, that much is fact. I would love to see him make one more good run of things.


I'm kind of laughing at the fact that he's trying to make a run at the 205 title, but if he does by the time he gets close to a title shot he'll run into Anderson Silva again........


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm kind of laughing at the fact that he's trying to make a run at the 205 title, but if he does by the time he gets close to a title shot he'll run into Anderson Silva again........


I don't think the UFC would let that happen again. Silva doesn't want to fight for the title. Rich does.

Personally I think Rich is still top 3 MW in the game. He pretty much cleaned the division out prior to silva / belfort.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't think the UFC would let that happen again. Silva doesn't want to fight for the title. Rich does.
> 
> Personally I think Rich is still top 3 MW in the game. He pretty much cleaned the division out prior to silva / belfort.


Silva is supposed to be moving up permanently, then he will want to the title, all this bullshit about he doesn't want to interfere with Machida will go out the window after a couple fights and Anderson isn't going anywhere. Rich could win the MW title imo if Silva moves up, he could beat Belfort with a different game and the only guy who I think is at MW who could beat him is working for SF now.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn that looks like it hurts... Awesome that he finished the fight Forrest Griffin-style 

But yeah, different breaks are very different. A handful of years ago I spent all day everyday on my skateboard, broke at hell of a lot a stuff...

Arm x 3
Leg x 2
Toes/Fingers x 8
Collarbone x 1
Kneecap x 1

Out of all those the worst has to be either my second arm-break (Left forearm broken in three places, hanging like a wet towel  ) or the knee, that crap isn't funny in any way 

I wish Franklin a speedy recovery


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Damn that looks like it hurts... Awesome that he finished the fight Forrest Griffin-style
> 
> But yeah, different breaks are very different. A handful of years ago I spent all day everyday on my skateboard, broke at hell of a lot a stuff...
> 
> ...


My mate busted his kneecap (trying to jump over a pool table :confused03 and i never seen someone in so much pain! I dislocated my knee and tore a knee ligament all at once and i'm pretty sure that would have been painful if i had kept consciousness!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I do have say a broke ass bone sucks. Theres nothing really that can be done except pain killers.....And you cant get those unless you go to the doc...legally....But theres no cast or anything everytime you bend over its like knives in your lower back!!! Ive done it twice..once acting retarded on a skateboard and the other acting retarded on a snowboard


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

my broken tail bone was an act involving shower sex with my girl and a slippery tub. epic fail :winner01:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> my broken tail bone was an act involving shower sex with my girl and a slippery tub. epic fail :winner01:


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHA Nice :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

G_Land said:


> I do have say a broke ass bone sucks. Theres nothing really that can be done except pain killers.....And you cant get those unless you go to the doc...legally....But theres no cast or anything everytime you bend over its like knives in your lower back!!! Ive done it twice..once acting retarded on a skateboard and the other acting retarded on a snowboard


Maybe we acted retarded on our boards, but we had fun damnit!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Maybe we acted retarded on our boards, but we had fun damnit!


 
HAHA this is very true


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

morninglightmt said:


> my broken tail bone was an act involving shower sex with my girl and a slippery tub. epic fail :winner01:


ahahahaha

nice one :thumb02:

(ive always believed shower sex to be overrated anyways)


----------



## JTP_350z (Jun 2, 2010)

wow....

I wanted Liddell to win the fight, but MAJOR props to Rich Franklin! He seems to be a great guy that isn't arrogant like 90% of the UFC.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Anyone have anymore videos like this from WHENEVER?
> 
> any date I dont care, I am just interested to see like post fight locker room videos, I remember seeing one of mark coleman freaking out...
> 
> this stuff interests me lol


I already posted this in another thread but what the hell:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hatts down!
Big Respect!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFCnMore (Jun 15, 2010)

*What do you think about the fight between Liddell an Franklin?*

I think Rich Franklin had fight really good and i didn't expect that Liddell get knocked out in the first round. So that suprised me really. :confused05:


What do you think about this fight?


For the ones ho din't watch this Match i found a site where you can watch this fight in HD:thumbsup:

CLICK HERE


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Hang on, Liddell and Franklin fought?

Odd, I wasn't aware, haven't seen any threads or anything.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Smells like spam in here what happened?


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Silva is supposed to be moving up permanently, then he will want to the title, all this bullshit about he doesn't want to interfere with Machida will go out the window after a couple fights and Anderson isn't going anywhere. Rich could win the MW title imo if Silva moves up, he could beat Belfort with a different game and the only guy who I think is at MW who could beat him is working for SF now.


I am under the assumption that Silva does not want the 205 tittle since that in his words "Lyoto's belt", he has been saying that before Lyoto won it.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Rich is a beast, is this guy even human?


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Smells like spam in here what happened?


Ha ha. I like this response. :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> Ha ha. I like this response. :thumb02:


Ya, I figured that was a link to his website not that I tried it:thumb02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Rich is a tough ass stand up guy. I can't help but think how much this makes what Anderson did to him twice that much more remarkable. I mean he took Rich's will early in the first, which this fight proves is very hard to do. Sucks he won't ever fight for a title at LHW though, I don't see him winning against Machida, Shogun, Evans, or God forbid Silva.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Ya, I figured that was a link to his website not that I tried it:thumb02:


Yeah Niether did I. But your response made me laugh.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

:thumb02:This video is a good example of what adrenaline rushs can do to people,, he didn't even bat a eye hardly in the ring after the fight but the 5-10 minutes to the locker room till this video was taken and he was about to pass out,,


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Wookie said:


> Rich is a tough ass stand up guy. I can't help but think how much this makes what Anderson did to him twice that much more remarkable. I mean he took Rich's will early in the first, which this fight proves is very hard to do. Sucks he won't ever fight for a title at LHW though, I don't see him winning against Machida, Shogun, Evans, or God forbid Silva.


After his fight fight with Silva he had to get facial reconstructive surgery from all the broken bones in his face.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

*Rich Franklin arm update*

Just got an email today from richfranklin.com talking about rich's arm thought I would share



> . Hey guys,
> *
> Just wanted to update you Rich's arm. So far no surgery needed, just a cast for 3 weeks and then another x-ray to determine how it's healing. He is doing great and wants to thank everyone for their support!*He will be at the Ultimate Fighter Finale this Saturday and also*look for American Fighter's Matt Hamill in the main event!
> *
> We are extending our 15% off and FREE shipping discount for another week so use code "UFC115" at checkout and take advantage now of some of our new designs and merchandise.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have no idea how Rich can be so GD tough.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad he's on the mend. And is going to be at the show supporting McCray. Hammill's probably not the main event anymore though since they bumped up the TUF guys.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am extremely happy to hear this outstanding news. I cannot wait to see him back in the octagon. I would love to see him fight someone like Rampage next.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Rampage would be a very nice matchup for Rich. 
He as the kind of game that Page isn´t able to counter but i doubt UFC sets Page for another defeat...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This is one reason Rich is my favorite fighter. He had a broken arm, and said in the post-fight that he was willing to keep fighting. He said something like, "These people came here to see a fight. It's just a broken arm."


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> This is one reason Rich is my favorite fighter. He had a broken arm, and said in the post-fight that he was willing to keep fighting. He said something like, "These people came here to see a fight. It's just a broken arm."


That's exactly how I feel. This guy will always be my favorite fighter for reasons like that.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> This is one reason Rich is my favorite fighter. He had a broken arm, and said in the post-fight that he was willing to keep fighting. He said something like, "These people came here to see a fight. It's just a broken arm."


yeah rich is a beast he is also one of the nicest guys you will ever meet. I met him once when he came to town he is a great guy. 

I remember someone took a picture of him doing a stare down with rich. rich said "ahh look at him hes quivvering."
he's a great guy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> This is one reason Rich is my favorite fighter. He had a broken arm, and said in the post-fight that he was willing to keep fighting. He said something like, "These people came here to see a fight. It's just a broken arm."


He is a tremendous warrior, and I have major respect for the guy. I hope he heals quickly so he can get back into the octagon as soon as possible. I would love to see Rich make another run at the title.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Chuck Liddell Signs Rich Franklin’s Cast*



> Just one week after Rich Franklin knocked out Chuck Liddell in the main event at UFC 115 from Vancouver, BC, Canada the two met again at last night’s The Ultimate Fighter season 11 finale from the Palms Casino Resort in Las Vegas, Nevada and ‘The Iceman’ who broke Franklin’s forearm during that fight signs his name on his cast as the two show their respect for one another.


*Picture at source*

Source - http://urdirt.com/2010/06/20/quick-pic-chuck-liddell-signs-rich-franklins-cast-at-tuf-11-finale/









That is awesome to see. Brilliant show of respect.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

That is awesome. You could see how much Rich respected Chuck during the post fight press conference, so its excellent to see Chuck return that


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

They always said they liked each other anyway, but yeah, its good to see. Hopefully Chuck will be involved heavily with the UFC outside the octagon now in some shape or form.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Those 2 are pure class...


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, great pic. Very cool.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome. Got to love both these guys.


----------



## ptownsnwbrdr (Oct 15, 2006)

Rich should sign Liddell's face.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ptownsnwbrdr said:


> Rich should sign Liddell's face.


I laughed pretty damn hard at this.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

ptownsnwbrdr said:


> Rich should sign Liddell's face.


He already did, haven't you seen Chuck's black eye?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Those 2 are pure class...


That shirts on his site. It says "Wanna see my rear naked?" LOL.



ptownsnwbrdr said:


> Rich should sign Liddell's face.


LOL +Rep


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

AmdM said:


>


This is what mixed martial arts is all about.

(Sorry, after seeing this heart warming thread I couldn't help taking a book from Mike Goldberg's chapter.)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats what makes this sport my favorite.....Good stuff!!!!



I'm not sold Chuck never fights again.....BTW


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I miss the old ass kicking IceMan...


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That's an awesome photo. It shows how much class people in this sport have. Hopefully we see Chuck working for the UFC in some type of visible format.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I love seeing the guys who fight being buddy buddy. I prefer this side of the sport to all the trash talking.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That shirts on his site. It says "Wanna see my rear naked?" LOL.


You forgot to mention what it says on the back. :laugh:

Cliffhangers.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Pure class! 

I would also like to see CroCop signing Pat Barry's foot cast and Chuck signing Tito's head.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

What does Rich's shirt say? Something with Dana and seeing him naked?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

A pink cast to boot!


----------



## fuesselfc (Jan 28, 2008)

I like guys who have nothing against each other just get in the octagon and beat the crap out of each other and then go about their ways after. I hate some of these guys who dont want to fight their friends like fitch and koscheck, shut up and fight! Or like dana has said, if Fitch wants a chance agan so bad at the belt but does not want to fight kos, guess he does not want the belt that bad.


----------

